# Anglerboot selbst bauen



## marchenigin (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mit meinem Kumpel vor ein Angelboot zu bauen.
Wir wollen demnächst damit anfangen das wir im Frühfahr startklar sind.
Kann mir vllt. jemand sagen wo ich einen Bauplan finde?
Das Boot an sich wollen wir individuell gestallten aber wir haben keine Ahnung wie man so ein Boot im kroben aufbaut.

Eigentlich wollten wir das Boot aus Holz bauen aber viele sagen das GFK besser wäre.....das Boot würde dauerhaft im Wasser liegen.

Das Boot soll ca. 4 Meter lang sein und relativ breit da wir es auch als Transportboot nehmen würden.
Kann mir jemand einen ungefähren Preis für das nötige z nennen?
Danke!


----------



## ulf (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

Hallo

Weil es ja fast für Alles ein Forum gibt, gibt's da natürlich auch für Boote : http://www.boote-forum.de/index.php. Da findest Du links zu Plänen. Hier gibt es auch einen link über den Selbstbau eines GFK-Boots :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171734

Bei den Kosten wird es schwer eine Aussage zu machen. Aber mit Stitch and Glue wird ein Boot in deiner Größe nicht unter 400 Euro zu machen sein. Wenn Du es vollständig in GFK machst und dabei noch eine Negativ-Form erstellen willst, würde ich nicht unter 600-700 Euro schätzen. Ich muß aber sagen, daß ich das selber noch nicht gemacht habe, aber in den letzten Monaten viel Zeit hatte mich darüber zu informieren. Die Preise sind schon sehr optimistisch geschätzt und nur der Material-Preis.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## marchenigin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

danke für die schnelle antwort,
joar mit sowas habe ich schon gerechnet.....
bleibt die frage GFK oder Holz wobei ich sagen muss das mir Holz einfach besser gefällt...passt besser in die natur...


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

Da wird es billiger, wenn ihr euch beim Stahlhandel Alublechtafeln kauft und euch daraus ein Flachbodenboot zusammenschweißt.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

Hi,
noch günstiger kommt es dich wenn du dich nach einem gebrauchten alten Kahn umschaust , den entkernen und so gestalten wie du es dir vorstellst.
Ab und an gibt es Leute die froh sind wenn sie ihren alten Boote los sind , einfach mal in den Sportboothäfen oder in den Häfen von Campingplätzen umschauen und den hafenmeister einfach ansprechen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## marchenigin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

das stimmt......
aber das Boot soll nicht nur unser Sommerfahrzeug werden sondern auch unser Winterproject......:vik:

Ich hab nur gedacht ob sich das Holz vllt. ein verzieht mit der zeit


----------



## flowree (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

schau ma hier:


http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/index.html


----------



## ulf (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Da wird es billiger, wenn ihr euch beim Stahlhandel Alublechtafeln kauft und euch daraus ein Flachbodenboot zusammenschweißt.



Hallo

In die Richtung habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber leider keine vernünftigen Preise gefunden. Was zahlt man denn so pro m2 für 2mm oder 3mm Alu ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Lostparadise (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

Mach dir net die Arbeit mit GFK,

ich kann das Zeug nimmer sehen, arbeit jeden Tag mit GFK ist ein dreck mit zu arbeiten.:q:q

Lieber aus Alu....


----------



## Gern am Wasser (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> In die Richtung habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber leider keine vernünftigen Preise gefunden. Was zahlt man denn so pro m2 für 2mm oder 3mm Alu ?
> 
> Gruß Ulf


Das ist Tagespreis abhängig, das Kilo liegt im Schnitt bei 8 €.
Das Gewicht m² 1mm liegt bei 2.7 Kg.
Nicht jede Legierung ist gut schweißbar!
Grundmaterial und Schweißzusatz müssen harmonieren!
Man braucht hochwertige MIG/MAG oder WIG Maschinen!

Kauft euch lieber was gebrauchtes, und baut es nach euren Wünschen um, ich glaub das wird billiger.


----------



## heinmama (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

Hallo,

einen Bauplan für ein Beiboot nebst Beschreibung kann man bei
der Zeitschrift Palstek im Internet downloaden. Dieses ist jedoch aus Holz gemacht, evtl. kann man die Form schon mal nehmen und  auf das eigene Bedürfnis zu rechtstutzen. 

Da ihr ein Boot am liebsten aus Aluminium bauen möchtet, ist ersteinmal zu fragen ob man das nötige Werkzeug besitzt um Aluminium zu Formen und zu verschweißen.
Desweiteren sollte man auch beachten das das Aluminium auch seewasserfest sein muß und der Kontakt mit Eisen und anderen Metallen zu isolieren ist. Ansonsten ist Alu auch relativ weich und verwirft sich schnell beim Schweißen(ist echt zum:v). Dies ist auch zu Beachten wenn man ein Boot
zu Aufpimpen kauft, ob man das nötige werkzeug auch hat(so ein Schweißgerät geht ruckzuck mit Argon und seefestem Schweißdraht mal an die 500 €).Hier ist Polyester vieleicht die bessere Wahl, da man es leicht Flicken und bearbeiten kann. 


Den Plan von Palstek kann ich auch bei Bedarf euch zusenden
Ansonsten viel Spaß bei Eurem Projekt und frohes Glingen.#6#6#6#6#6#6

Gruß
Heinmama


----------



## minden (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

Frage:
Wieso selber bauen?
Wens zum Spass an der Freud ist, kann mans verstehen, wenns ums geld sparen geht, wird nicht so sein

Würde mir n Boot kaufen, entkernen und neu aufbauen. So kommt ihr günstig weg, habt ne gute Schale und individuell gestalten könnt ihr es auch. Sprich, spart Zeit, Geld und Nerven, bei dem selben Resultat.

Wenn ihr einfach das Boot bauen wollt damit ihr ein komplett selber gebautes Boot habt, geh mal zum Schrotthandel und guck ob du da günstig an Alublech rankommst. Hier zumindest gab es schöne Alubleche für damals 3 Euro/Kg...aber wie schon gesagt, um dünnes Alu zu schweißen bedarf es wohl schon neer Menge Schweissergeschick...


----------



## Nachtjäger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

Hallo 

Hör auf Minden, auch wenn der nicht so aussieht, der
weiß wovon er spricht :vik:

Geh mal auf seine Homepage, dort bekommste alle Infos... #6

Gruß Michael


----------



## minden (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

...wenn mein Kollege mal in Quark kommt, stell ich bald noch n neuen Umbaubericht von nem Aluma V14 rein...und dann gibts wieder einen von mir von nem Quicksilver 450SF

PSNachtjäger...datt hab ich gehört:q


----------



## marchenigin (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

entkernen?sorry ich hab keine ahnung^^
Eigentlich sollte es unser "Winterprojekt" werden aber so lange haben wir auch keine zeit mehr und wir wollen unbedingt im sommer mit dem boot durchstarten.
Woher bekomme ich ein Boot das "nur" noch entkernt werden muss?


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

was willst du dir denn für eins bauen ??? 
gibt doch auch genug gebraichte aufm Markt für jeden Geldbeutel.
selbstbau kommt garantiert auch nicht billig.
such mal hier im board nach Gebrauchtbooten und links, vielleicht findest du dort was an Booten die etwas reparaturbedürftig sind, oder mal ne Anfrage im Boote-Forum


----------



## marchenigin (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

hab mich jetzt mal umgeschaut aber die meisten Boote sind schon verkauft.......warte auf ein gutes angebot.
wobei selbst bauen schöner wäre!


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Anglerboot selbst bauen*

klar wäre das schöner ....
aber das ist mal nicht soeben gemacht, kostet auch nicht wenig und mit wenig Ahnung ist da die Gefahr groß das du die Kohle in Sand setzt weil das Endresultast dann nicht sicher oder nicht richtig hergestellt ist ....
selber bauen wird wohl fast nur mit Alu möglich sein


----------

